
Tech CEO found decapitated and dismembered in his NYC apartment - anigbrowl
https://abcnews.go.com/US/tech-ceo-found-decapitated-dismembered-nyc-apartment/story?id=71794870
======
ColinWright
Discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23846654](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23846654)

